# Let's Build a Carbon Stabilizer with Aluminum Caps...No Lathe Required



## Glenn58 (Mar 25, 2013)

End Caps in place...

















Stabilizer...









On the bow...


----------



## lung smasher (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm assuming you meant 16mm instead of 19 mm tubing going by the link you posted. But anyways This is awesome. I may have to try it soon. Never really thought outside the box about using drill press and file like that. Thanks for the awesome post


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

that is some pretty fancy work right there, man. good job, looks great.


----------



## Glenn58 (Mar 25, 2013)

lung smasher said:


> I'm assuming you meant 16mm instead of 19 mm tubing going by the link you posted. But anyways This is awesome. I may have to try it soon. Never really thought outside the box about using drill press and file like that. Thanks for the awesome post


Yea...should be 16mm not 19mm. Thanks!


----------



## harleynut (Jan 20, 2013)

that looks killer! im going to have try building one soon


----------



## pegleg1az (Nov 28, 2013)

Looks great,,, I will have to make my next on with the quick disconnect...


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I bet Flycarbon will wonder what the hell happened all of a sudden they're inundated with dozens of orders for that particular carbon tubing. Great post well explained and laid out, thanks for sharing!


----------



## nbcrawfo (Jan 29, 2013)

tag


----------



## Glenn58 (Mar 25, 2013)

Well so far I'm real happy with it!!!
Had our Vegas 450 league last night and shot a 408 with 3 Xs in a single end. First time for me.
Really helps to hold on target.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Glenn- You fly RC Heli-- cool beans, that's my other hobby (though kind of on hold til I can afford it agian- busting 700/600 size blades gets expensive)


Thanks for the links- will consider that on my next stab build--got to do one for the wife

Oh, and next time try the 1.5mm--you'll be surprised at the stiffness.


----------



## Glenn58 (Mar 25, 2013)

Fury90flier said:


> Glenn- You fly RC Heli-- cool beans, that's my other hobby (though kind of on hold til I can afford it agian- busting 700/600 size blades gets expensive)
> 
> 
> Thanks for the links- will consider that on my next stab build--got to do one for the wife
> ...


No I don't fly at all...just happened to come across their tubing. Funny you mentioned the 1.5...I was a little undecided but figured the 1 mm would be plenty stiff for my application. I'm amazed how stiff the 1 mm is. The tubing itself weighs nothing! Nice stuff.


----------



## ND Swede (Feb 21, 2009)

Tagged for future reference


----------



## bckhntr (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's my version.

5/8 carbon tubing and ferrules bought from the same place.
Brass flanges and a 1/4 brass bearing sleeve and appropriate bolts.









Used some fender washers to help find the right weight








After some testing, I found the smaller diameter fender washers and a couple more seemed to be just right.

Painted it up. I also felt like I had a little vibration coming from it. Could have been cause I didn't have the bolt for the weights tight enough or just some vibe through the stabilizer. I found some limb saver deresonators at Fleet farm for 6.50 each so I grabbed some.

Here's the end result








Here you can see the smaller diameter washers. I also coated them with the plasti-dip in case there was some vibration coming from them.








Only tools required was a drill and drill bit to drill out the bearing sleeve just a bit and tap to run some threads in the one end to attach the weights. Also used a bench grinder to grind the head of the bolt that goes into the riser so it would fit inside the carbon tubing. used my arrow saw to cut the carbon tubing and the ferrules.


----------



## OrangeBlood (Jan 12, 2009)

those are sweet, good job guys.


----------



## Glenn58 (Mar 25, 2013)

bckhntr...nice job!!!
I like those brass flanges. Can you list your parts and where you got them?


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

bckhntr said:


> Here's my version.
> 
> 5/8 carbon tubing and ferrules bought from the same place.
> Brass flanges and a 1/4 brass bearing sleeve and appropriate bolts.
> ...



NICE!! Looks just like a B Stinger but WAY cheaper. Awesome!


----------



## bckhntr (Dec 19, 2011)

Glenn58 said:


> bckhntr...nice job!!!
> I like those brass flanges. Can you list your parts and where you got them?


Yes I can, I have a list in another thread on here somewhere. I'll find it for you.


----------



## bckhntr (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's where I got the carbon rod and ferrules

Carbon Rod
https://goodwinds.com/20985.html - carbon rod - 5/8 outside diameter, a little over half inch internal diameter. Went with a 4' piece I have a couple different sizes of stabilizers I want to build.

Ferrules
https://goodwinds.com/625-aluminum-ferrule.html

These fit nice over the outside of the carbon rod. Cut them down to about 1 7/8 long (roughly 3 per ferrule).



Brass Flanges (2) 5/8 flange diameter, 1/2 outside diameter, 3/8 internal diameter, 1 inch long
Found these at lowes, runnings and macs (typical hardware stores)

brass bearing sleeve (1) - 3/8 outside diameter, 1/4 internal diameter, 1 inch long
Found these at lowes, runnings and macs (typical hardware stores)

This fits inside one of the brass flanges. I used jb weld inbetween to keep them together. I also had to open the 1/4 internal diameter by 1/64 so I could get the tap to go down to create my 5/16 - 24 threads.

1 5/16 - 24 thread bolt 2 inches long. Also used jb weld to lock the bolt inside the one flange without the sleeve. Once that set up, I used my bench grinder to round the head of the bolt to match the diameter of the flange. You could may be go to 1 3/4 or 1 1/2 bolt but one inch of external threads fits fine inside my risers.


1 5/16 - 24 thread socket head bolt to attach the weights


For the weights, I used fender washers
I picked up 1 1/2 inch and 2 inch fender washers. Ended up using the 1 1/2 washers. These have a 5/16 hole in them but the socket head bolt holds them in place really well.


I used epoxy to adhere the ferrules to the carbon rod and to adhere the brass flanges to the carbon rod.

The dampner is a limb saver deresonator - same thing used on the b-stinger extreme hunter stabilizers. I found these run around 15 to 20 each but I found them at Mills Fleet farm for 8.99 on sale for 6.50 each. I did run across some at Scheels the other day for 11.99.


Also used plasti-dip on the weights to coat them incase they were causing a little noise and vibration.

I did rough everything up before putting it all together.


Note: the brass flange standing up, has the bearing sleeve inside with the threads tapped already.


----------



## bckhntr (Dec 19, 2011)

On the deresonator, I went with the one that fits 1/2 to 7/8 - it's a tight fit but does slide on.


----------

